

Mapping Migration in the United States - runlevel1
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/16/upshot/mapping-migration-in-the-united-states-since-1900.html

======
w1ntermute
Does anyone know what JS library was used to make that interactive graphic? I
tried taking a look at the source, but couldn't figure it out.

~~~
transcranial
it's D3.js

~~~
un_publishable
And more specifically d3.geom.voronoi()
[https://github.com/mbostock/d3/wiki/Voronoi-
Geom](https://github.com/mbostock/d3/wiki/Voronoi-Geom)

These examples are by D3.js author Mike Bostock, who currently works at The
NYT.
[http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/4060366](http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/4060366)
[http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/4360892](http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/4360892)

~~~
dkannan
Mark DiMarco gave a talk at JSConf 2014 called User Interface Algorithms which
touches upon this

[http://youtu.be/90NsjKvz9Ns?t=4m10s](http://youtu.be/90NsjKvz9Ns?t=4m10s)

relevant section starts at 4:13

rest of the talk is good as well

